# How young can you sex D. tinctorius



## kimmmwo (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering at what age you can reliably sex D. tinctorius. I believe mine are almost 10-11 months, and so far toe pads are small. 
Thanks,

Kim


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think at any age it's extremely reliable. Well at least not for me as I am still a newb. I hope someone with chime in and tell me if i'm wrong but I believe the best time is 11-12 months.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Kim,

It all depends on how rapidly/well the frogs have grown during their first 11 months. If they are close to adult size (which they should be at 11 months), then you can get a pretty good sense of sense. Make sure that you are looking at both toepads and back shape. Females will have essentially a flat profile from head across their back then rapidly slope to the posterior while males tend to have more of a slope.

If you can post some pics of both toepads and body shape (from the side) people might be able to give some more guidance.

Bill


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Kim!
I know that they should be sexable by 12 months, in most cases. They can usually begin breeding at around 14 months, give or take a couple. 
If the toe pads do not change, you probably have 2 females.

Crystal


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Pictures can be helpful so here are some photos to explain my previous post.

Here are some photos of our Citronella pair...the female was a bit more cooperative in terms of providing good profile shots but you should get the general idea. Note how similar the front toepads are which is one reason why I've learned to not rely just on toepads. Note how dramatically the back slopes down from a relatively straight profile across the back from the head on the female....while this is seen to a lesser degree with some morphs, comparing males to females within a morph shows this trend to hold up.

This is a proven pair that has produced many offspring so there is no question about sexing.

Bill

P.S. Of course this is a general theme as I and many others have seen exceptions to the rule. That's why some 'sexed' pairs turn out to be two of the same sex.

Female



















Male



















Female front toepads










Male front toepads


----------

